# New S54 engine parts



## mp330ci (Dec 31, 2001)

Hi Jon, over at roadfly Jason has posted new screen prints from the latest ETK disk that shows several significant part updates to the engine. New crank, cam, cylinder head, bearing sleeves, etc.

Can you ask your Chief Service Advisor about this and post the response?

Of most interest is the actual date the changes take effect. The screen shot shows the value "Up to" 11/02. Does this mean 11/02 production cars will have the changes or not?

Interest is very high as you might imagine.

thanks,

mike

ETK data


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Hi Mike,

If you saw the email that I received today from BMWNA,
you would completely understand when I say that I am
going to stay away from anything dealing with the
*intellectual property* of this manufacturer...

They are GERMAN after all... 

Notice that EVERYTHING that was previously on display
in the "News" Intro Section here at www.bimmerfest.com
(with the exception of Bimmerfest-specific info.) has been
permanently deleted.

In a nutshell - it's "game over" for posting anything other 
than my own personal thoughts and feelings here on the Internet.

It is now merely a matter of survival.

The censorship of one Jon Shafer is now thorough and complete.

*:-/*

I just might go move across the street (to Infiniti)...



O.k. I'm just kidding about that part, but not the rest...


----------

